# Not again?? Paint issue



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi Folks
Remember my paint issue with Mythos black Ultra Sport? As you will know it was replaced with a Mythos black 2.0 tfsi.
After 2 weeks of ownership I have discovered swirl marks when the sun hits it. Aahh. To me,it looks like there might have been a mark or two on it and someone has tried buffing it out? There is a haze just underneath the drivers side rear window about a foot long and also,on the roof pillar directly above this. Its booked in tomorrow for a full machine polish and wax at the dealers? Anybody out there got a Mythos black,or any colour,that thinks the paint marks really easily? I seen a mark on bootlid and rubbed it with the back of my finger.Scratched it. Help


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

mmm

Probably the dealer that dulled the paintwork in the first place and you want them to give it a machine polish?

Dealer aren't detailers I wouldnt let them near the car tbh. Spend a few hundred on a good detail or find a mate who is good with a machine polisher.

Problem with letting a dealer at your car with a machine polisher is that they cant spend the time required to make anywhere near a decent job of the paintwork - unless for some reason they've arranged for a detailer to come in a do it for you?


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Its going over to their bodyshop? I will give them one chance to fix it,one more than the last car.If I am not happy with the outcome I will be regecting this one as well.Why should I pay a few hundred quid for a detailer for a brand new car?? 
Although,it is booked in at the detailers for next week lol. If its looking ok. I find taking it to a petrol station forecourt at night shows up imperfections


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi mate. I followed your last thread about rejecting your TT. You're not having much luck with them.
Any time you wash / rub the paint you will be inflicting swirls its unavoidable although there is wash procedures you can do to lessen the chances of it. Unfortunately black is the worst colour.
Have you washed the car since getting it? What do you use?

My wife picked up a new Golf GTI the other month and it was covered in swirls. Luckily we seen it before it left the showroom. They wanted to send it to their bodyshop to be sorted but I refused and got them to pay for a detailer to sort it. Personally if I was in your position I wouldn't let them near the car. I know you want to give them a chance but they need to remove some lacquer to get rid of the swirls and if they make a mess of it, more lacquer will need to be removed to correct it.

To do it properly you will be looking at a 2 - 3 day job. Is the bodyshop going to put those man hours in just polishing it? 
Chances are they will just use something like poorboys Black Hole glaze to fill the swirls which means they will come back after a few washes and by that time the dealer will have a get out clause.

I live not far from yourself and used http://rgkdetailing.com/ He actually lives in East Kilbride so I'm sure he could have a look for you and tell you what exactly is needed.

I just think getting a dealer to fix your paintwork is like going to a valeter for a service!!


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi Roundsquare
Yea,I knew black would be murder.Came from white and had no problems.I am exceptionally careful when washing,two buckets etc and microfibre towel to finish.The rest of the car is fine.I have already looked at rgk detailing when I had the last one.Didnt know he stays in EK as his place isnt here.Never got a chance to take it any further than initial enquiry though. I will ask them for written guarantee that if it comes back,they will replace as you know from other thread,I dont want it sprayed. I will prepare for the worst and take a letter of rejection with me tomorrow just in case.Phoned Audi uk today as Chris Grise that I dealt with there said to call if any future problems.They were closed for the bank holiday so will contact him tomorrow.


----------



## dmh1971 (Jan 29, 2016)

Been reading this thread and I now find myself shitting it a bit as I've got a Mythos black TTS on the way last week in May and I'm worried that I won't even be able too even touch it without scratching it! Some moral support needed people also any tips on washing polishing etc . Should I let dealer near it regarding pre delivery wash/polish? HELP PLEASE.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

I will let you know how I get on tomorrow nite.Dont think they will find me another replacement if I reject it again.
When you get yours,park it up undercover and just look at it now and then lol. Seriously tho,I cant be the only one this has happened to. Im sure yours will be fine


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah I have Mythos Black and it's a bugger! very easy to scratch so be warned!


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

So...what do you guys make of this? It's the driver's door, just beneath the rubber trim. There are similar 'splatters', albeit less prominent, running from the roofline on the driver's side, down along the rear quarter panel towards the top of the rear light.









I have E-mailed a picture to the dealer to see what they come back with.


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

I have Mythos Black aswel and it is an absolute nightmare for scratches! I picked mines up on March and the amount of little scratches I have on it is pretty unreal. Although i did make the mistake of letting my local hand car wash have a go at washing it so that may be where my problems came from. Hopefully a detailer can sort it and put some wax and sealant on to protect it a little.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Mine's Brilliant Black and the oil-like splatter marks I've pictured aren't on top of the paint, so the only way a detailer could correct it is potentially by removing some of the layers, which I wouldn't be happy with as the car's only a week old!


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Have you read my original thread about rejecting the car Leigh? Have a read and it will tell you how to go about it.I think they would need to spray yours? You have 30 days entitled to a full refund without letting them try and fix it. Read Paint issue posted end of March
Where did you buy it?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, seems paint shop, and final QC at the Győr plant have some issues, quite concerning considering how many months the Mk3 line has been running now.....


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Leigh - get rid of the car. That is not right and suggests poor storage and/or contamination. Audi can't even be bothered to paint them properly now. Wallet back in pocket and no tts being ordered until Audi improves both product and service.


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

LEIGH-H said:


> So...what do you guys make of this? It's the driver's door, just beneath the rubber trim. There are similar 'splatters', albeit less prominent, running from the roofline on the driver's side, down along the rear quarter panel towards the top of the rear light.
> 
> 
> I have E-mailed a picture to the dealer to see what they come back with.


That looks as if its under the lacquer but have you tried to remove it?
I had similar on my Mrs GTI and it turned out to be lime etching from parking in a multi-storey car park and water dripping on it from the floor above. I was told to try 50-50 water-vinegar. Soak some kitchen towel in it and then place on the mark for several minutes. It took mine out after a few goes.


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> Hi Roundsquare
> Yea,I knew black would be murder.Came from white and had no problems.I am exceptionally careful when washing,two buckets etc and microfibre towel to finish.The rest of the car is fine.I have already looked at rgk detailing when I had the last one.Didnt know he stays in EK as his place isnt here.Never got a chance to take it any further than initial enquiry though. I will ask them for written guarantee that if it comes back,they will replace as you know from other thread,I dont want it sprayed. I will prepare for the worst and take a letter of rejection with me tomorrow just in case.Phoned Audi uk today as Chris Grise that I dealt with there said to call if any future problems.They were closed for the bank holiday so will contact him tomorrow.


How did you get on?
Yeah Richard from RGK has his unit in Wishaw but I'm sure he stays in EK


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Good evening everyone.No call about car yet.Do you think thats a good sign? Maybe they taking there time over it because of last one? Dont really think thats the case.I have a day off tomorrow so guess where Im going? Yip,bodyshop. Contacted Richard at Rgk also and will run it over to wishaw once I pick it up...... Leigh,I would reject yours,how can they miss that in prep?? Dont take no for an answer.
Also,phoned Audi uk. When I asked for Chris Grise the lady tried him then came back to me to say my case was closed. Told her what was going on and opened a new one and would be in touch.So much for Chris saying,any more problems just give me a call eh.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I've ordered Brilliant black, as a result of this thread I will go over it as best I can if it ever turns up!!!


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Based in Glasgow too so good to know about RGK Detailing. Though I've got quite a few products now, can do most of it myself apart from the machine polishing.

Sorry to hear of your troubles Iain. Swirls in paint from the dealers is really common as far as I can see. Quite a few people ask the dealers not to wash the car when they take it in for a service, me included, for this very reason.

This is where detailers make a lot of their money in my opinion - new car prep.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Have never used him myself but if in Glasgow worth checking out defined details. He's pretty well known on detailing world, also takes classes showing people how to machine polish properly. I actually went to speak to him recently, really nice guy called Gordon.

http://www.defined-details.co.uk/#!blog/c67w


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

Yeah Gordon is great also. I went on one of his machining classes with Dave on a 1:1 with my daughters car. Great bunch of guys who know their stuff http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=159081

As above, I stupidly let my dealer prep my wife's new car. I wanted to giver her the whole experience of unveiling a shiny new car not a dirty one but how wrong could I be. It was shocking to say the least.

I enquired with Gordon but we just kept missing each other but I would have no hesitation in using either defined-details or RGKdetailing.

The paint issues from the dealer and results of the machine correcting from RGK can be seen on this thread if anyone's interested http://www.golfgtiforum.co.uk/index.php?topic=277176.0


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice work on the clio, yeah the prices Gordon quoted were really reasonable, will be taking my next car for a professional detail. Will check out RGK as well, always good to hear recommendations.

Some turnaround by RGK on the golf, the dealer should never have gave you it like that, shocking!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

My A3 went in for service and inspection a couple of weeks ago at the dealers, the car was pretty clean when I took it in, they took it upon themselves to wash it and Hoover it, it's a Amalfi white which is pretty easy to keep clean. I'm not sure I would want them doing the same with the black TT I've ordered.


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

I know. You live and learn. I thought to myself, what is the worst they can do, a few swirls here and there!! Boy was I wrong.

My daughter picked up a white TT at the weekend (hence why I'm here) and I was paranoid about the same thing happening again but I made the dealer fully aware we wouldn't accept any swirls at all and I'd be going over it with a fine tooth comb. Thankfully it was swirl free.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

LEIGH-H said:


> So...what do you guys make of this? It's the driver's door, just beneath the rubber trim. There are similar 'splatters', albeit less prominent, running from the roofline on the driver's side, down along the rear quarter panel towards the top of the rear light.
> 
> 
> I have E-mailed a picture to the dealer to see what they come back with.


Doesn't look good! Without seeing it.. looks like some sort of containment the sort of mark you'd get from not removing bird droppings and it etching the paint where it has broken down some of the lacquer. I would want that sorting and properly or a new door/car!


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Well guys,got the car back today after bodyshop had it.Ross from service dep phoned me yesterday to say bodyshop thought they had it finished.He told them,no,Gard X it as well.I dont know if thats any good but audi wanted £500 for that when new?
I must say though, all the marks are gone,car looks really good,will see how it goes after a few washes. Hats off, got my 2 free services in writing too. Heres hoping thats an end to it.Hope no more issues with anybody else on the forum and for you guys that have,put your foot down and stand your ground.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Glad you got it sorted but agree with RoundSquare that they possibly could have used a product with fillers to mask it. Hope that's not the case but keep your eye on it as by time it wears off your 30 days will be over.


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

That's good that you are pleased with it. That's the main thing.
Guard X in its own right is a decent product. The problem is the application. I don't know how long you're meant to take to apply it but I can guarantee a dealership gets nowhere near that time.

As a comparison I have Gyeon Durabead on mine and the detailer applied it over a couple of days at it needs to soak into the paint. I'm sure if the dealer was applying the valeter would get a couple of hours maximum and that's where the problems lie.


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Glad it's all sorted! Had Supaguard on my old TT MK2, and assume it's similar to GuardX. No idea if it was the reason, but the car looked stunning many years later.



RoundSquare said:


> As a comparison I have Gyeon Durabead on mine and the detailer applied it over a couple of days at it needs to soak into the paint.


Applied Gtechniq C5 to my alloys. These new coatings work so well. Brake dust just wipes off in a normal wash and leaves the alloys looking new.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Well guys,my car was at the dealers as drivers window wasnt rising when shutting,they fixed it yesterday.Its now coming up with a fault code and not going up or down.When you lock the car the drivers door is still unlocked? I happened to be at the dealers when this happened. I was there about all the machine polish swirls over every panel now visible in direct sunlight after they decided to machine polish the whole car. Ross, on the service department immediately said,Leave it here and gave me a courtesy TT. I have again put a letter in writing to Head of Business, Derek Lyon rejecting this one as well. I have notified Audi UK as well. I am Still within my 1st 30 days of ownership. I have told them that, under the circumstances they would probably be better refunding me my deposit and all payment I have made as I have never had a car that has been fault free. I may well be looking at other brands. I love the TT,but I am now sick of the whole ownership experience [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

You really haven't had much luck, think your right to move on from audi as your past experiences must have soured your ownership experience. Good luck with whatever you buy, I would keep away from black car's if I was you. So much upkeep, yes they look great when clean but not worth the trade off. After this one I wont be buying black again.


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

It sounds like they haven't machine polished it correctly and left buffer trails which is no real surprise as its not their trade. A detailer would have sorted all that no problem.
I agree with bhoy78, black is a nightmare. Looks fantastic when clean but given the right conditions i.e. sun you will see swirls as its impossible to prevent.

Good luck with whatever way you go.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Out of interest has anyone ever requested to the dealer that they not touch the new car once it's been delivered? A bit like you do when you take it in for service - "please do not wash car"

I'm planning on telling the dealer just to take the plastic wraps off and leave it be - then it's straight to Ian at Finer Detailing for a new car detail. Ideally I'd want the plastic covers left on but I suppose I have to at least check the paintwork first before it leaves the showroom.


----------



## dmh1971 (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm thinking of doing that myself, I collect my mythos black tts on the 28th May and would rather the dealer just leave the car as it is minus wrapping. I'm going to ask salesman on Monday as l know they like to do the fancy handover thing which I'm not particularly arsed about.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Non metallic black (followed very closely by Metallic) are the two worst colours for showing up swirls under direct sunlight or sodium lighting. In a previous life I had a vehicle repair business, so know a thing or two about these things. It's impossible to keep black swirl free no matter how careful you are - end of! The best time to view it is in the shade out of direct sunlight, when it looks great. I also think it's unreasonable to reject a black vehicle because of this, as even gently wiping the dust will cause markings. I'll also lay you a pound to a penny that ANY manufacturer, regards of cost, suffer exactly the same problem with their black paintwork.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

dmh1971 said:


> I'm thinking of doing that myself, I collect my mythos black tts on the 28th May and would rather the dealer just leave the car as it is minus wrapping. I'm going to ask salesman on Monday as l know they like to do the fancy handover thing which I'm not particularly arsed about.


Yeah I figure £240ish for a pro detailer on a £50k car is well worth the money IMO.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey Spudz. I put my car in for swirls a foot long under quarter light window,the rest of the car was fine.They decided to do the whole car,now I have tram lines going in every direction over the whole,3 week old car.Even one of the staff said it was like a 3 - D effect on the bonnet. Do they not have lights in the bodyshop? I think I have every right to reject it.Its now damaged all over.No detailer in their right mind would take this project on.Its sitting at Glasgow Audi,round the back,if anyone wants to have a look.The more you stare at it,your eyes start to go


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I think it's fair to say that unless you've clapped eyes on the car yourself i can't see how anyone can make a call on the paintwork, the fact that staff have said it looks like a 3D effect on the bonnet speaks volumes!

it's pretty much impossible to own a swirl free car, you can try everything from snow foam to the 2 bucket method etc to try to minimise them but in the end all paints will mark, Polish, wax etc will help disguise this but it's always there

That coupled with the issues you had first time around and now with window issues I think I'd be telling them to shove it as well

It may be a dealership issue, who knows but it's unacceptable on a new car imo

I really hope you get to a decent resolution over the car with the dealer one way or another

Sent from one of my 5 a day using Tapatalk


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

I am not too clever with adding pics etc so have forwarded 3 to Hoggy via his email and asking if he would be kind enough to post for me. I will call Dealers in morning to tell them I am on my way and want this resolved one way or the other tomorrow.They have a lovely induvidual blue TT in showroom I would love,but its loaded with extas so too expensive
Cheers


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Best of luck Iain

Sent from one of my 5 a day using Tapatalk


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Sounds like they have run out of chances to sort the situation. Good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## DGJONES (Feb 5, 2016)

Smoothie said:


> Out of interest has anyone ever requested to the dealer that they not touch the new car once it's been delivered? A bit like you do when you take it in for service - "please do not wash car"
> 
> I'm planning on telling the dealer just to take the plastic wraps off and leave it be - then it's straight to Ian at Finer Detailing for a new car detail. Ideally I'd want the plastic covers left on but I suppose I have to at least check the paintwork first before it leaves the showroom.


My car is due within the next 2 weeks, I have requested and got it confirmed in writing that they are not allowed to clean it.
I will do myself with Gtechniq stuff


----------



## dmh1971 (Jan 29, 2016)

DGJONES said:


> Smoothie said:
> 
> 
> > Out of interest has anyone ever requested to the dealer that they not touch the new car once it's been delivered? A bit like you do when you take it in for service - "please do not wash car"
> ...


Is yours a Mythos black? I'm going to request the same I think.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Here are the pics of paint issues




























Hoggy.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi. The dark lines are only the reflection of the overhead cables.Look more into the bodywork and you can see the swirls and buff scratches,thanks Hoggy


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

It's just bad machine polishing. A detailer would love that and sort it no problem.


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

As for folk asking about not having the car prepared, I asked my dealer not to prepare it.
More and more folk are doing it.

My detailer told me he had a car transported from an Audi dealer on a trailer to have a new car preparation carried out on it and then taken back on a trailer.

That just speaks volumes that they didn't want their own in house team touching it.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like they used a Brillo pad to buff it.


----------



## Cwd (Feb 22, 2016)

If the dealer had any sense they would ship it straight to a professional detailer for the full works full correction it will look perfect it's not cheap to get it done right but after what you've been through its the least they can do


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

RoundSquare said:


> It's just bad machine polishing. A detailer would love that and sort it no problem.


Yup it's called a hologram in the trade. It's caused by a dirty contaminated polishing pad. It' also can be caused by a circular polisher. Eccentric polishers (those that polish in an oval fashion) eliminate the problem.

A good detailed would rectify.


----------



## DGJONES (Feb 5, 2016)

dmh1971 said:


> DGJONES said:
> 
> 
> > Smoothie said:
> ...


No Nano Grey, used a detailer on my other car 18 months ago and topped it off again myself with Gtechniq C2, very impressed


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

I was in today. I have rejected the car.Would any of you honestly say you would accept a detailer doing their stuff on a brand new car thats now in the state its in? You would really need to see it in direct sunlight.Derek that I am dealing with is more than helpfull. He is getting back to me tomorrow regarding the sprint blue s-line in the showroom.Its loaded with extras so I think that will be out my price range. I believe though that they are willing to build me a new one instead of stock. Change of colour on the cards then. Offered to let me keep mine till it comes but I dont want it back.Nice guy. I have another car, not very good,that I can run until it comes and the better half has hers on the road for the summer?? Keep you posted


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Hope you get the result you're after. I think it's a very common problem with dealers across all brands. Most people don't care if there are swirl marks - they'll appear if you take the car to a car wash of any sort really.

This is why detailers exist. It's also why a lot do 'new car prep' deals to get rid of any swirls and apply a protective coating.

Sounds like you're susceptible to swirls. So my suggestion is whatever you do with the car, make sure you only hand wash yourself with a clean wash not and ideally use a foam pre-wash to loosen any dirt before rubbing it in and making swirls of your own.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ohhh sprint blue would be awesome 

Sounds like your getting things sorted 

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Yea,I am always carefull myself.If the cars dirty after an outing I always hand wash and dry with micro fibre towel before its garaged.Sad,I know but thats just me.Normally only drive it at weekends anyway. Cant remember the last time I have put through car wash or allowed anybody to wash it. Wont even let my missus touch it lol. Yea Gogs,the sprint blue looks awesome. We can but dream :?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I thought of your predicament today when I saw a chap leave his brand new black Range Rover sport with a cleaning outfit at Tesco.


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> Would any of you honestly say you would accept a detailer doing their stuff on a brand new car thats now in the state its in? You would really need to see it in direct sunlight.


Yeah we did just this on my wife's recent GTI. I posted links earlier in the thread of its condition before and after.
Its an absolute simple fix to someone that is skilled in this field. What we wouldn't do was let the dealer have a go in sorting it. That is just crazy.
After 3 days with the detailer the car came back literally better than a new car. 
Remember as has been said above, every time you wash, dry, rub against a car its creating swirl marks. You can minimise it but you can't stop it.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Wonder if the dealer will stick it straight on the forecourt?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

If you do go for another car consider silver, one of the better colours for always looking good. If you do get a new build I would consider telling them not to detail it at the dealership. That detailer I mentioned earlier quoted me £175 for an enhancement detail and the full paint correction detail which is roughly 20 to 30 hours for £300. Don't see why they figures wouldn't apply to a new car. Get a proper detail/seal on the next one rather than letting they monkeys touch it.

Where is the sprint blue mk3? sure it would look great.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi Bhoy78,the sprint blue is at Glasgow Audi. All the extras on it take it to the same price as a TTS in yellow that they have so its pretty expensive for an s-line?? Wife not too keen on silver.Had a look at two whites together.One Glacier one Ibis.Think I preffered Ibis. Or red lol.My problem is also that I have . Hill hold,electric folding mirrors,lane assist,20 spoke alloys,heated seats,auto dim mirror light n rain sensor,side assist,rear sensors,audi sound system and aftermarket tints.All on 2.0ltr sport so hard to source a stock one now??


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

If you like the car you have and it's just the swirls, why not insist the dealer pays for a respected detailer to fix it?


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

MarcF-TT said:


> If you like the car you have and it's just the swirls, why not insist the dealer pays for a respected detailer to fix it?


+1



iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> I was in today. I have rejected the car.Would any of you honestly say you would accept a detailer doing their stuff on a brand new car thats now in the state its in? You would really need to see it in direct sunlight.Derek that I am dealing with is more than helpfull. He is getting back to me tomorrow regarding the sprint blue s-line in the showroom.Its loaded with extras so I think that will be out my price range. I believe though that they are willing to build me a new one instead of stock. Change of colour on the cards then. Offered to let me keep mine till it comes but I dont want it back.Nice guy. I have another car, not very good,that I can run until it comes and the better half has hers on the road for the summer?? Keep you posted


Absolutely yes to your first question.

Sounds like you've already made up your mind but incase you haven't it is (as others have said) worth asking a detailer. Paint correction is part of what they do. The dealer is going to have to call in a pro to deal with it so why not get them to pay for a detailer and you have a second look?

I feel for you but I also think that if the problem can be put right at no cost to you then its worth a go.

Check this page out and the gallery on the second link. Amazing what damage (if any) can be removed.
http://www.finerdetails.co.uk/services/ ... detailing/
http://www.finerdetails.co.uk/photo-gal ... -avant_ms/


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Update. Spoke to Derek at Audi,he has asked if I would allow them a chance of getting it detailed.Think he must be reading this forum lol.Someone had been recommended to him and had a look saying it would take 2 days. I phoned Richard at RGK, I had already contacted him before about my 1st TT then this one.I kept putting him off because of all the hastle I was having.Think he has my number stored in his phone lol. He reckons 4 days to do it right.He mentioned your Golf Roundsquare. Also the Q7 coming straight to him from Audi.Cant do it till 7th June so passed his details on to Derek to call him tomorrow and let him know.Richard says he will call him if he hasnt called by mid afternoon.He knows I am fussy and if there is any chance it can come back,he will tell me and I will reject it completely. One Chance Only


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Good luck with getting it sorted.

It's hard to tell from the photos whether its the paint that is marked or its just badly applied products. He'll be telling you 4-days based on worse-case scenario.


----------



## Cwd (Feb 22, 2016)

Pretty sure you will be gobsmacked by what a professional detailer can do, and four days sounds about right to sort out correctly.


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

I think you're right Iain to give them one chance to sort it but sort it with someone that you suggest.
It sounds a great car with loads of options so you're not likely to get a replacement any time soon.
The 7th of June being the first RGK can fit you in isn't that far away plus the marks you posted will only be seen in the bright sun, which we've stopped getting :lol:

It will amaze you, now you have noticed the buffer trails on your car, you will see them on plenty of other dark cars when the sun is out.

Good luck.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Thank for all your concerns folks. I have spoken to Richard at RGK and he will go over it thoroughly before touching it.If he sees anything he reckons he cant fix he will not touch it,let me know and I continue with the rejection. He knows that as I chose him to do it and not whoever the dealers were going to use it obviously affects my right of rejection.Their get out is then its not been done by whom they recommended and could wash their hands of it?Fingers crossed then.He spoke to Derek today,its going over on the 7th from the dealers,He asked them to send over a covered transporter when its going back to them.I have another TT they have given me for now so left mine with them.Hope all is well.


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

Result


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Update Guys
After much deliberation and soul searching I have decided to go ahead with the rejection. At the end of the day , call it what you will, swirls,holograms,buffer marks,the car is still scratched all over. 
Sorry guys, going back to BMW.Ordered new 320d M Sport.Estoril blue.All singing and dancing with red leather , tints , heated seats and folding mirrors. 6K off list. 8 weeks build.Helluva lot standard compared to Audi. 
We both loved the look and drive of the TT. Just a bad experience that has been going on since early February.I am absolutely sick of the drive to the dealers.Never going to Braehead shops again lol.
Thanks for all your contributions and good luck with the future.I hope you all enjoy your cars and have many fault free miles ahead of you.
Cheers
Iain


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Good luck estoril blue is a stunning colour.

p.s. stick up the reg number's of the 2 your returned, just to make sure I never buy them  sure they will be mopped with a heavy sealant and put up for sale.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

SA16UBS is the petrol sport. The diesel is also still at the dealers still with my plate on the back,ENZ 323, so dont know what that one is but its a 65 registered in Feb,NOT been fixed


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> Update Guys
> After much deliberation and soul searching I have decided to go ahead with the rejection. At the end of the day , call it what you will, swirls,holograms,buffer marks,the car is still scratched all over.
> Sorry guys, going back to BMW.Ordered new 320d M Sport.Estoril blue.All singing and dancing with red leather , tints , heated seats and folding mirrors. 6K off list. 8 weeks build.Helluva lot standard compared to Audi.
> We both loved the look and drive of the TT. Just a bad experience that has been going on since early February.I am absolutely sick of the drive to the dealers.Never going to Braehead shops again lol.
> ...


Gone for the Superman spec then !

If you've opted the professional navigation you will find that it's being updated to version 5 from July onwards.

Good luck and no pesky VC


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Pic


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

£27000


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Looks like a few people are getting a full detail to get rid of dealer inflicted swirls.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

4433allanr said:


> Looks like a few people are getting a full detail to get rid of dealer inflicted swirls.


Complete waste of time on this one...


----------

